# Should I be concerned?



## that's*satyrical (Apr 11, 2012)

If I can't see the single kit in the big pile of hay the doe made the nest in? It wont hurt it to be buried down a bit will it?


----------



## currycomb (Apr 11, 2012)

it should be fine, but as with all new kits, you need to check on them periodically


----------



## that's*satyrical (Apr 11, 2012)

I think it died  Finally spotted it & it is very still.


----------



## terri9630 (Apr 11, 2012)

Pick it up and be sure.  If it is living it won't hurt anything.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Apr 11, 2012)

The bunny is still territorial & the cage is high up off the ground. I wish my husband didn't put the cage so high. I'm a little afraid of getting bit. Warding off the rabbit & grabbing the kit is hard if you can barely reach


----------



## crazyturkeydesigns (Apr 11, 2012)

Hm, it stinks that the cage is so high, I've been in that boat in the past. 
Often times kits will look very still as they sleep a lot. Don't be afraid to get in their and feel around...I've had territorial does in the past and often times giving them a treat to distract them works wonders. Mine love rolled oats. Raspberry leaves and BOSS are good for them too, those are just some of their favorites. 

It'd be good to check on it everyday, not like every hour, but I check in the morning and again at night just to make sure all is well. If it's passed you want to make sure you get it out of their ASAP to prevent spread of bacteria and the like. 
Best of luck!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Apr 11, 2012)

It died  Hubby got it out when he got home. This is a pretty common occurrence for a first litter though right? She should do better next time? What can I do to help her next time if she seems like she's having issues figuring out what to do again?


----------



## DianeS (Apr 11, 2012)

Sorry to hear that. And yes, it's extremely common for does to have no clue what to do with their first litters, and almost all of them figure it out by the second litter. 

On the other hand, there isn't much you can do if a doe never figures it out. You can build her nest for her, but you can't sit there and watch until they're born to be sure they get into the nest right away, and continue to watch to be sure she doesn't dump it all. And you can provide artifical fur if she doesn't pull any, but it's not going to be as good as the real thing. And it is possible to pin her legs and hold her still so the litter can nurse, but are you really willing to do that twice a day every day? In most cases, if the doe doesn't figure things out by litter #3, it's best to stop breeding her, and breed a different doe instead. Sometimes mothering instinct (or lack of it) can be passed from mother to daughter, so you only want to breed the best. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Apr 11, 2012)

DianeS said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that. And yes, it's extremely common for does to have no clue what to do with their first litters, and almost all of them figure it out by the second litter.
> 
> On the other hand, there isn't much you can do if a doe never figures it out. You can build her nest for her, but you can't sit there and watch until they're born to be sure they get into the nest right away, and continue to watch to be sure she doesn't dump it all. And you can provide artifical fur if she doesn't pull any, but it's not going to be as good as the real thing. And it is possible to pin her legs and hold her still so the litter can nurse, but are you really willing to do that twice a day every day? In most cases, if the doe doesn't figure things out by litter #3, it's best to stop breeding her, and breed a different doe instead. Sometimes mothering instinct (or lack of it) can be passed from mother to daughter, so you only want to breed the best.
> 
> Hope that helps!


Yes very helpful, Thanks. She did pull fur after the kits were born & build a nest. I think she probably crushed it though, or didnt feed it like she should have. Hopefully she'll do better next time. We did have a little cold snap here last night & tonight. Maybe last night it got to cold for it since there was only one kit & it wasnt even her fault. Who knows?


----------

